# Poem/ story: The golden stallion



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

A poem/short story:
THE GOLDEN STALLION


The Golden Stallion was considered a brumby God; he was the most beautiful creature anyone had ever laid eyes on. 
His Golden coat gleamed like diamonds in the Australian sun, and his flowing mane and silky tail trailed behind him elegantly.
 He knew he was special and wasn’t afraid to show the world, he would gallop down the steep mountain and show off to anyone around to see. Prancing and whinnying the horsemen would gallop after him, but the golden stallion was always to smart and to fast for any off them, usually leading them into traps, and making them lost forever.
He won every battle he fought, weather it be with other stallions, dingos or humans.
He grew a herd, and collected more mares every day. 
No better then a ghost he would steel horses from local farmers, never once being seen as he ran back into the thick fog, and letting out an ear piercing whinny, his way of showing victory… 

We talk about him like he was, and used to be here, but that is because nobody has seen the Golden Stallion for over a decade, for now he stays hidden in the Australian highlands, and knows that if he goes down, they will surly hunt him once again.
There have been many legends and folk tales told off him, but nobody knows the true story off the Golden Stallion


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Is this a spin off of the silver brumby? Good job just be careful, there are a few similarities


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ya, im addicted to that movie!!!


----------

